# Mast Cell Tumor



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

*Katja* - I noticed in another thread you mentioned losing your precious Bella to Mast Cell Tumor/cancer. I hope this doesn't seem rude and insensitive, but I was wondering if she had any occurrences earlier in her life and/or were there any signs? Reason I am asking is my girl Blue had a mast cell tumor removed from her back leg last August. She was just 4.25 years at the time. I noticed a small (dime sized) soft bump on her leg, thought it was just a bug bite, but it was still there the following week when we had a regular vet appt so I asked about it. Vet didn't think it was anything (since she was so young), but took a needle biopsy anyway...luckily...because it was something to worry about. She had surgery (only - no radiation or chemo) - and other than a large scar, she was back to normal very quickly and the results/margins were as good as they could be since she was basically skin, muscle and bone where the tumor was taken out. I watch her like a hawk...she gets a full body check on a very regular basis, but it is always in the back of my mind. These darn dogs have just taken over my life (but I love every minute of it).


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

BlueandMac, I know just what you mean. Two years ago I noticed a lump half way down my Gt Dane's tail (he was 4 at the time). Took him to the vet who said it was probably a fatty deposit and not to worry, but come back if it got bigger. Over the next few weeks I kept saying to my husband I think that's getting bigger - don't you? No he says. After about 6 weeks I had had enough and took him back to the vet for a needle biopsy so that I knew one way or the other. Once he had taken a sample he said it wasn't fat, but was probably a cyst. Three days later he phoned to give me the news that he had a mast cell tumour. The next week he had his tail docked and like you the results came back that they had got good margins and he should be fine. We did ask for a referral to the Animal Health Trust (as most high street vet are not that knowledgeable on cancer and the AHT is a research facility) They were brillant. He explained all about mast cell tumours and the different treatment. Because the tumour was on his tail he felt it was unnecessary to do an MRI, but they did an ultra sound check on all his organs and some more intensive blood work. All came back clear. He also advised us on what symptoms to look out for.

A year after I found the first tumour, I found a very tiny lump at the top of his thigh so rushed him back to my normal vet. They took several needle biopsies which was difficult as the lump was so small. The results came back with one or two mast cells - but when on talking to the specialist at AHT he said this was not abnormal. He suggested we have the lump removed without too much tissue clearance prior to it being checked. Fortunately, it was just a fibrous lump!!!

It is now 20 months since we found the initial lump on Fergus and he is fit and well. He is 61/2 ( quite elderly for a very large Dane)now. My husband and I have decided that should he have any more lumps we are not going to put him through any more surgery, our vet raised the subject and we agree. If the cancer returns we will do what we can with drugs as long as he has good quality of life.

One thing the specialist at the AHT did say that I find interesting is that mast cell tumours are generally related to allergies -e.g, food allergies, vaccine, etc

I no longer vaccinate Fergus (but after 5yrs he probably has built enough immunity from 5yrs of vaccine). I try not to use toxic cleaning fluids in the house. I personally feel that diet has a lot to do with cancer both in humans and dogs. As a result I feed my new Vizsla puppy a RAW diet. I have and always did have strong opinions on Kibble - which I won't bore you with.

So sorry to write a book, but hope it helps you...but as you say these darn dogs just take over our lives. I do hope Blue is doing well, and do keep in touch.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

BlueandMac & hotmischief, I'm glad to hear that Blue & Fergus are continuing to do well after their tumours were removed.

Bella had a teratoma (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teratoma) removed from her shoulder when she was just a pup. As far as I know this was completely unrelated to her future illness.

Then nothing until she was 10 years old, when the first MC tumour appeared on her flank. The vet removed it, but did not get adequate margins, and did not preserve the tissue well enough for proper staging (he is no longer our vet).

The surgical wound did not heal (common in MC tumours), and we took her to a specialist vet who re-did the surgery, taking an chunk out of her the size of an American football (22 staples to close). This was staged at II, with a mitotic index of 12, which is not good. She had this surgery in conjunction with her CCL repair.

About 2 months later, she had 2 new tumours. We decided against further surgery, and put her on some chemo medication. She initially responded really well, but that only lasted a couple of weeks and the tumours started growing bigger again. These tumours are nasty because they turn into big open wounds that just will not heal.

Pretty soon she started throwing up and refusing food, and we knew it had reached her internal organs, so it was time to let her go.

Hopefully nothing like this will happen to your precious dogs! I know now that I waited a little too long and was a little too aggressive in trying to treat the cancer - it would have been better not to torture her with antihistamines and anti-nausea drugs, first by mouth and then injected, in her last couple of weeks.

Sorry about writing a novel in reply...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Katja, thank you for sharing your story with us as painful as it must have been. I am very sorry for your sad loss.

I appreciate you comments and honesty, especially in regard to the later days of Bella's life. It will make me think twice about treating Fergus with chemo etc , if God forbid, the cancer returns.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

I think the trick is to try and get the vet to tell you what s/he really thinks the prognosis is. In hindsight I realize that all 3 vets that we saw knew she wasn't going to survive long. I was the only one who didn't understand it.

That said, Bella was fairly comfortable and still active until the last couple of weeks.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Katja and Hotmischief - thank you so much for sharing your experiences. Very good information as well. Cancer is certainly a scary diagnosis. But in a strange way, it is helpful to know we aren't alone in this. As of now, all is well with Blue, but I have to say it is always in the back of my mind - anytime she isn't her crazy self on a run, seems tired/"sad", has any lump/bump even if I _know_ it is a bug bite, etc. But our vet never hesitates to see her if I have any concerns. 

Katja, so sorry Bella (and you) had such tough journey - I can only begin to imagine how tough it must have been to lose her. Thank you for sharing what must be a difficult time to revisit for us. I think when you are in the middle of something like that, it is so hard to know what the right thing is - you just do the best you can. But from the sounds of it Bella had the best parents any pup could ask for. We lost our first dog (a golden retriever) to cancer very suddenly (didn't even know she had it until the night we had to make the choice to let her go - Christmas Eve 2007). It is never, ever easy - but they certainly leave large paw prints on our hearts. 

Hotmischief - glad to hear Fergus is doing well. I agree, I think the environment and foods we and our pets eat have a lot to do with all the cancer around today. I honestly never even thought about Raw diet until I joined this forum and started learning about it. Haven't gone there yet, but I'm thinking about it. Need to do some more research. I did read some info about mast cell cancer possibly being linked to allergies and vaccines - Blue doesn't have any obvious/chronic allergies but we do still get vaccines for her and she did have a mild reaction to one once :-\

Thanks again to both of you for replies - very much appreciate you taking the time.


----------

